# Mountainbikerinnen im Raum Köln/Bonn gesucht



## kathi_07 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

ich suche ein paar nette Mädels zum biken im Raum Köln/Bonn. Da ich gerade erst nach Köln-Weiden gezogen bin, suche ich etwas Unterstützung beim biken. Zeitlich bin ich eher auf die Abendstunden ab 18 Uhr, Freitags ab 15 Uhr oder das Wochenende begrenzt.

Ich freu mich auf spontane Meldungen gerne auch per Handy (nnnnnnnnnnn).

Bis bald hoffendlich eure Kathi

_*Anmerkung der Moderation: Aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich die Handynummer entfernt. Für die Kontaktaufnahme gibt es PN - und da können auch Handynummern ausgetauscht werden! (wer weiß, wer die Nr. sonst alles liest) -swe68*_


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Schau doch mal weiter unten in das Lokalforum Köln /Bonn und Umgebung.

Da sind diverse entspannte Trüppchen unterwegs (TeamTomburg, Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer), mit 30-50%Mädelsanteil.

Schöne Touren veranstalten im Bergischen auch der Jokomen und die MissNeandertal (Termine Last Minute Biking ansehen.

Gibt also genug hier in der Gegend 

Schönen Gruß
sun909)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malerosh (5. November 2013)

Hi, ich komme aus Frechen. 

Leider leider seit einiger Zeit ohne Bike unterwegs. Erst diverse Körperliche defekte (hihi) auskuriert und jetzt wegen der Kraft der zwei Herzen auf jeden Fall bis mitte nächsten Jahres ausser Gefecht. ich hoffe ich kann nächstes Jahr wenigstens noch den Spätsommer nutzen.


----------

